# New here....Ohio



## Lavinia91 (May 24, 2008)

Hi! I'm an italian girl and so do I ride with QH... I love this horses and with they I play reining, trail and western pleasure! (And sorry for my english...   ) :wink:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

hey welcome to the horse forum family!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome  I love the name Cleatus!


----------

